# Monster Buck Shot near Salt Fork ????



## FloridaFishTransplant (Jun 15, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone has heard about a massive buck that was shot early last week near the salt fork area. The reason I ask this is that I recieved a text message over the week-end from fellow who is known for talling very tall tails about things he has done and he knows and it has annouyed me to no end at this point. The picture is of a very large Boone size buck. I figured if anyone had killed one of this size we would have all heard about it. Thanks


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I live close to Salt Fork and have heard no word of a Monster like that being taken.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

rumor hit work yesterday here in Reynoldsburg about a monster taken in western Belmont County. The size described to me was somewhat absurd so I won't go into detail.


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Is this the one you're talking about? 

http://www.ohiosportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=276537#post276537


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Haven't heard a thing


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Heard of a giant killed in the Mozart area. Not sure if thats a different one or not.


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

A green score 182 typical was taken in Highland County on 10/7/08. Saw the pictures on Friday at a meeting.


----------



## FloridaFishTransplant (Jun 15, 2005)

Highland county , thats below columbus right ? 

5cent- no thats not it but that is a massive buck. 

I am trying to e-mail it to my e-mail then I will post a picture of it. He was dead set that this was taken around the Salt fork area , and how I would love to actually prove him wrong. I will try and get the pic to post so you guys can take a look at it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

There are no deer in Highland county.


----------

